# Sketchup Quick reference card:



## Scrums (15 Dec 2006)

I expect everybody's known about this or used it for ages.

http://download.sketchup.com/GSU/pdfs/Q ... ceCard.pdf

Quite useful - something I didn't know ( along with about 98% of SU) was the scroll wheel in the mouse can be clicked, held and used to 'orbit'

Chris


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 Dec 2006)

Scrums":3mi5jkul said:


> Quite useful - something I didn't know ( along with about 98% of SU) was the scroll wheel in the mouse can be clicked, held and used to 'orbit'



Yes, except with some wireless mice, as I recently found out!


----------



## Scrums (15 Dec 2006)

hmmmm.........mine, well it's infra red is being a cooperative rodent at the mo'

Chris


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Dec 2006)

Oh great! Now I feel like I've let everyone down by not mentioning that reference card file.

Sorry. Mea culpa, mea culpa.


----------



## Alf (15 Dec 2006)

Yeah, a curse on you, Dave, you useless, unhelpful swine. [-X 

Oi vey; mea culpa indeed. :roll: :lol:


----------

